# retina ou pas?



## nicosl299 (29 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour

Voilà la periode des cadeaux approche. Ma femme aimerait un Ipad mini. J'ai un ipad 4 retina avec un écran genial. 
Quelle est la difference entre l'écran retina et sans retina ? 

d'apres ce que j'ai vu sur le site d'Apple, Les Ipad mini 2 sont tous avec l'écran rétina,c'est vrai ?


Marci pour votre aide;


----------



## Larme (29 Novembre 2014)

L'iPad Mini 2 et 3 ont un écran Retina.
Cf ici.

La différence entre un écran Retina et un non-Retina se trouve au nombre de pixels affichés pour une même dimension "physique".
Pour les iPads Mini 2 et 3, il y a 326 pixel par pouces et 163 concernant la version 1. Il y un effect de netteté qui est visible.
Je conseillerais d'aller voir en boutique un écran retina et un non-retina pour voir la différence.


----------



## adixya (29 Novembre 2014)

Ne prends pas l'iPad mini de base.
Non seulement il n'a pas d'écran Retina a la différence des mini 2 et 3, mais en plus il fonctionnerait apparemment plutôt mal avec iOS 8, comme l'iPhone 4 et l'iPad 2...


----------



## cillab (29 Novembre 2014)

bonsoir 

moi je dirais 4K ou Full HD


----------



## jbriss02 (1 Décembre 2014)

Ensuite la différence entre un iPad mini 2 et 3 c'est juste le Touch ID 
100 de plus pour le 3 parce qu'il possède le Touch ID 
Perso à ce prix je préfère prendre l'iPad mini 2 avec une plus grosse capacité et ne pas avoir le Touch ID


----------



## nicosl299 (3 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai finalement pris le Mini 2 sur vos conseil. J'espère qu'elle sera contente !!!

A bientot


----------



## adixya (3 Décembre 2014)

Très bon choix !


----------



## cillab (3 Décembre 2014)

nicosl299 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai finalement pris le Mini 2 sur vos conseil. J'espère qu'elle sera contente !!!
> 
> A bientot



 a coup sur tu va la rendre Heureuse  ,raconte nous la suite LOL


----------



## diegue (7 Décembre 2014)

Le format est génial, l'écran excellent, il est léger, et en version cellular c'est le top ! Je le prends toujours avec moi (même certaines poches peuvent l' accueillir) et il me sert même de réveil et de liseuse. Quant au 1er iPad mini, non retina, il faut admettre que les pixels se voient vraiment !
En parallèle j'ai aussi à la maison un iPad Air dont le format permet est plus pratique pour certaines utilisation.


----------

